# Transfer Express Offers Webinar on Four Ps of Marketing for a T-Shirt Business



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new December webinar hosted by Transfer Express focuses on the four Ps of marketing and applying them to a T-shirt business. The free, interactive online class will introduce you to the controllable building blocks that are foundational to an effective marketing strategy and explore their implementation in the context of decorated apparel sales. 

You’ll learn how the individual four Ps—price, product, placement and promotion—interact in a marketing strategy and what you can to optimize the dynamics for maximum success. Topics include the effect of pricing on sales and profits, making your garments stand out, when and how to promote your products and how to promote your brand. You’ll also get tips for putting what you’ve learned to work immediately.

Join us on Dec. 8, 2016, from 2 p.m.-3 p.m. EST to get the most out of your marketing efforts in this holiday season and the new year. Register for “Applying the Four Ps of Marketing to Your T-Shirt Business,” find out about other Transfer Express heat printing webinars and watch previously recorded sessions at T-Shirt Webinars | Transfer Express .

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

